# Storing used Evaporust



## mikey (Oct 5, 2017)

Guys, I need some advice. I bought a 5 gallon bucket of Evaporust from Amazon and want to decant a gallon at a time. What are you using to store this stuff? I tried used plastic milk and water containers (HDPE) and it ate a hole in it. I am going to try gas cans next but wondered what you guys are using. I am trying to avoid using glass due to the risk of breakage. 

Ideas?


----------



## RandyM (Oct 5, 2017)

I have use a couple of different containers. One is I bought some one gallon amounts of Evaporust and have re-used those. Another option is one gallon buckets with lids. I have some of these and they come in very hand for all kinds of things.

One Gallon Buckets W/lids

Maybe an option for you.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 5, 2017)

Empty antifreeze jugs might work, or empty motor oil jugs. Just a guess.


----------



## higgite (Oct 5, 2017)

I would be tempted to buy a gallon or half gallon of Evaporust and refill the container as needed. The additional cost per gallon of buying the smaller amount would be offset by the cost of an empty bucket anyway. And you would know it was a good container for Evaporust. Plus, it would already be accurately labeled.

Tom


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 5, 2017)

The gallon of Evaporust that I bought a year or more ago came in an HDPE jug and there is no sign of leaking.  HDPE is fairly  well impervious to all solvents and Evaporust is fairly benign as chemicals go.  I have had milk jugs leak with distilled water in them.  They are thin wall and any kind of mechanical abrasion can cause a breach.  Heavier walled containers as found with antifreeze and similar products will work.  Household bleach and detergents are sold in heavier walled containers as well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 5, 2017)

I have only bought Evapo-rust in one gallon containers and returned the used solution to the original containers.  Mixing old and new is not an issue, unless you want to keep some of it unused so it works faster.  Evapo-rust works slower as the chelating agent is used up...

I have also recently found that Evapo-rust works faster in warmer conditions.  If I put it in the sun in a sealed container to stop evaporation, it works much faster.


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 5, 2017)

I've been storing it in the 5-quart ice cream bucket that I use to soak my parts. No sign of leaking yet and it has a good lid (and was free after eating the ice cream).


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 5, 2017)

I think the consensus is to try a thicker container, Mike...


----------



## mikey (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks, guys. I know this stuff is just a chelating agent but I was concerned it was reacting with the plastic in some way. I will definitely look for a thicker-walled container and see how it goes.

Thank you!!


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 5, 2017)

Use a 5 gallon pail, and seal the top. It's then good for storage and soaking.


----------



## DHarris (Oct 5, 2017)

you could always go to a "real" paint store (not lowes / home desperation) and get some one gallon paint cans.  They sell them without any labels / exterior paper & you could seal up individual gallons of the material for later use.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 5, 2017)

I dont think you want metal cans. I think that's what evapo rust works on, and it may etch through if left long enough at least it would weaken the solution


----------



## mikey (Oct 5, 2017)

They sell plastic paint cans now. I may try that - thanks, Dave and Jeff.


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 5, 2017)

I wouldn't have thought that Evapo Rust would eat any type of plastic.  Thanks for the info


----------



## DHarris (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry guys,  in my little pea brain I was thinking the plastic paint cans but, apparently, that information never made it to my fingers for typing - - - - grrrr.


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 7, 2017)

I purchased a gallon of the stuff as I was restoring a Burke #4 mill. I put it in a plastic tub with a snap on lid. That was a year ago. I just recently went to use it and there was just a brown jell at the bottom. I guess it needs to go into an airtight container. My lid did not seal well.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 7, 2017)

I keep my Evapo-rust covered tightly at all times, even when I am using it.  Sometimes I think it matters how much water is in it compared to the active ingredients, just a gut feeling, but based on some results.  I also think that Evapo-rust should have just enough detergent in it to make a few floating bubbles if you stir it briskly.  This I know makes a difference.  If you put oily or greasy parts in the Evapo-rust, it uses up the detergents that came in the Evapo-rust.  Then the working ingredients cannot get to the rust easily, too much surface tension.  If it seems flat, add a few drops of liquid dish washing detergent and see if you get bubbles.  You do not want it sudsy or frothy, just enough to make some bubbles.  It is a really good idea to remove all grease and oil, and loose rust, before putting the parts in Evapo-rust, if you want continued good results.  Eventually, the chelating agent in the solution is used up by dissolving rust, and then it is dead.  Until then you can stretch the life of it significantly, in my experience, if you take care of it and use it wisely.


----------



## maker of things (Oct 10, 2017)

Mine has been in a cheap ziploc type container for at least a year with no leaks.


----------



## EmilioG (Oct 10, 2017)

I buy chemical containers and bottles from a scientific supply company. They make all type of glass and plastic bottles for lab use that resist strong acids and alkaline solutions.   The company is Wheaton.


----------



## chips&more (Oct 10, 2017)

On the official Evaporust web site they claim that it does not harm plastic and can be poured down a city sewer.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 10, 2017)

chips&more said:


> On the official Evaporust web site they claim that it does not harm plastic and can be poured down a city sewer.



I think it is on the label of their containers as well.


----------



## mikey (Oct 14, 2017)

I wound up just buying some plastic gas cans. At least I know they're thick enough so they should hold up. After a week of storage, no leaks so I will count this one as resolved. 

Thank you for all your help, guys!


----------



## toolman_ar (Oct 30, 2017)

I buy pine-sol in the extra big jugs from the Depot.

They make a great dirty oil and evaporust catcher.

I use the Evaporust until it is dark and add water and a splash of new evaporust and keep on derusting.

toolman_ar


----------

